# What do you thank???



## taklein65 (Sep 23, 2007)

OK heres what I have 120 gal(48" x 24" x 24") SW FOWLR 135lbs + LR, 120lbs LS, 20 lbs GARF grunge plus, 40 gal sump/refum w/ASM G2 w/gatevalve and recirc mods, mag 9.5 for return, CPR 1200 GPH Continuous Siphon overflow, 48" Aqualight Pro HQI Fixture w/2-150w MH, 2-96w Actinic Bulbs and 4-1w Lunar lights all on timers,2- Koralia 2. Tank has been up since end of july. We have 2- Scooter Blennies, 2- pajama cardinals, 1- orange spotted goby, 1- neon blue goby, 1- green clown goby, 1- hi-fin red branded goby, 1- yellow clown goby, 2- firefish, 1- purple pseudochromis, 2- True Ocellaris Clownfish, 2- scarlet skunk shrimp, 2- peppermint shrimp, 2- camel shrimp, 1- tiger pistol shrimp, 3- emerald crabs, 3- sally light foot crabs, 3- green brittle starfish, 2- white sand stars, 100+ Cerith and trochus snails, 50+ asst hermit crabs. I still want to get Green Mandarin Goby in 4-6 mos maybe even a Spotted Mandarin Goby too. What do you thank to much? Is there anything I've overlooked or need to put in or take out. Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

With the 2 Scooter Dragonettes (blennies), I would be concerned about them competing with the mandarin(s) for food. How readily do the Scooters take prepared foods? How is the population of copepods and amphipods in your system now?

You currently have 14 fish in your system, I'd also be concerned about adding more.

Green brittle stars can become very aggressive, and can easily take down an unsuspecting fish. I'd watch your fish closely. Maybe they'll be willing to make some room so that you can feed them a Manderin or two.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like the ideal set up equipment wise. I'd possibly remove some livestock to add room for error, seems close to the brink as is. As mentioned I'd 100% move that green star to the sump or you WILL lose fish to it.


----------



## taklein65 (Sep 23, 2007)

The blennies do eat frozen food. the tank was up and running with no fish in it just so it would be ready. the fish have only been put in over the last 3 weeks. The pods are every were you can see them on the LR and LS. So you don't think i should add any more fish? I'll keep an eye on the greens also. Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd be very careful adding that much livestock within 3 weeks. Chances are you may start a "cycle" all over again as the bacteria in the tank are only bale to handle so much at one time. Generally I wouldn't add more than 2 small fish to your system but about every 3 weeks. That way the bacteria can catch up to the new fish without compromising the water chemistry. Then add a few more fish, allow the bacteria to catch up, and so on.


----------



## taklein65 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Ok i won't add that many fish at one time from here on I was doing like 3-5 every week the guy at LFS said with that size tank i could add that many with no problem and still be safe :? . I must thank everyone for all of your help with the tank you made it alot easier than i heard it would  .


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great or sounds great whatever works


----------

